# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation

## Rhodesresort

ANNOUNCEMENT - Negril International Hospital at Rhodes Hall Plantation

Donations now being accepted;

http://www.negrilhospital.org/financing/donate-now/

----------

